# Jd 757



## batman133 (May 14, 2013)

I have a Jd 757 ztrac. Had to replace the head because the valve guide came out of the head and bent the push rods. Put back together today to specs and now it runs fine until I engage the blades. When I engage the blades it Boggs the motor down to almost killing the motor! Any suggestions would be great


----------

